# Accès a un Disque dur branché en USB sur routeur Linksys



## StoneGuad (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai recemment acheté un Modem Routeur adsl Linksys wag 320, choix fait en raison de l'existence de sa prise usb qui permet de brancher un Disque dur afin que ce dernier soit vu de tous les Macs en réseau (Fonctionnalité NAS ? )

Le disque une fois branché fait s'allumer le voyant usb en façade du routeur, et apparait aussi dans la fenetre de paramétrage du navigateur une fois connecté à ce routeur.

Comment accéder a ce disque ? Je pensais qu'il apparaitrait dans les fenetres du Finder dans la partie "Partagés" comme les autres Macs présent sur le réseau Ethernet, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Merci de vos avis.


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

il faut aller dans l'icone gris et rond "reseau" qui apparait dans le finder , tu verras alors les différents partages dispo ...


----------

